# How to Take Out Furnace Blower Motor



## BRIANL00 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do you take out a furnace blower motor?  I have an Air Ease(I believe it is made my Armstrong) furnace.  I want to replace the blower motor and the motor capacitor.  Motor is pulling too many amps.  I can see the motor when I remove the access panel in the front.  Is the motor on a rail system that would allow it to come out the front, or do I need to access the motor from another side?  Thanks.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not sure on an Air Ease but, a common setup is to have the blower housing mounted on rails and held in place with sheet metal screws.  Locate and remove the screws and pull the blower housing towards the opening.  You may have to move some wires and/or other components to allow for clearance.  From there, you can remove the motor from the housing.  Post some close-up shots and maybe we can better help you.


----------



## BRIANL00 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks!  The blower motor is mounted on rails and held in place with sheet metal screws.  I was able to remove the motor.  I did have to move some wires after I diagramed them on a sheet of paper, and labeled them with masking tape.  I plan to pick up a replacement motor and capacitor today and reassemble.  I should save ~$500 on the estimate my AC repair man gave me.  I like that!  Have a great day!


----------

